# Lipopeptide - why aren't any of you companies making this?



## teezhay (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd pay a pretty penny to a reputable company that offered this.


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 16, 2012)

We have this peptide being produced along w snap8


----------



## TwisT (Jul 16, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I'd pay a pretty penny to a reputable company that offered this.



And you would be wasting your money


----------

